# Magicians: Language Learning RPG



## kksimons (Oct 31, 2012)

Magicians is a tabletop role-playing game designed to both tell awesome stories like you’ve read about in books like Harry Potter, A Wizard of Earthsea or Lev Grossman’s The Magicians and to teach you a language.

How would you solve your problems if you were a teenager capable of magic? Can someone with the power to remake the world ever truly grow up? Magicians is about teenage drama, emotions, hormones and magic. It’s about students at Hwang-Gung College of Magical Pedagogy in Seoul, Korea where students learn there is a reason for Korean superstitions, and a long history behind Korea’s folklore and mythology. Nine-tailed foxes seduce the willing and prowl Seoul at night, dokkaebi roam the mountainside and dragons live throughout the many rivers and lakes of Korea while other strange and foreign creatures hide in plain sight. Students learn magic, deal with life as a teenager and relearn everything they know about the world – secret underground magical orders sew sesame seeds into their skin and tattoo themselves with blood. Dogs with human faces barter souls and with knowledge of these terrible things comes terrible danger.

Magicians is all about magic. It’s about removing all constraints so that the only thing holding you back is what you know. There is no need for a teacher – all you need is your phone, friends and a few hours every week. If you’ve ever wondered what casting magic would sound like, feel like and if you’ve ever wanted a tangible system you can grab a hold of and be creative with you’ll be learning Korean and casting spells in no time. Knowledge is the only thing that can set power free – so start learning.

The kickstarter can be found here: http://kck.st/TuOkPa


----------

